# Is my teacher being inappropriate?



## The Lonely Kid (Nov 11, 2011)

.


----------



## MrAlone (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, that seems inappropriate. You are definitely not overreacting. You may want to ask him to stop, tell him that you feel he is violating your personal space. Try nicely telling him that you feel uncomfortable. If the situation worsens, contact another teacher that you feel comfortable with about it.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I think he is being inappropriate. It's not a good idea to hit on students. Sure, sometimes it can be innocent and unavoidable, but those sound like deliberate efforts. Stay after and talk or send him an email expressing your discomfort. Guys aren't always in tune with how sometimes their flirtations cross the line.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a clear image of this teacher in my head.
Looks like the creeper from Minecraft.
100% creeper.
creep alert
red flags


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah this sounds very inappropriate, I went to an all boys school and a female teacher got accused of sleeping with two lads and was found guilty in court so there are those kinds of teachers out there.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya that's pretty creepy. I don't know if you are in high school or college but you should definitely tell someone if you feel uncomfortable.
I would suggest talking to your parents or a trusted adult like a school consuler etc. Both high schools and colleges usually have them. They may be able to help you get a knew teacher or class. 
I know it may seem weird or make you feel embarressed, but there is nothing wrong with telling someone about this issue.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, and it is exceedingly troublesome that he knows your doctor's name. Why did he say that to you anyway? Take it up to someone.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Creeper alert! Yes that's inappropriate.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to guess that the fact that you made a second thread, which has the same exact topic and original post as the one before it, that this is really bothering you. If things are as you say they are, he is acting inappropriately. It is important to that you not overtly make accusations. I can't really add anything aside from advising you to tread lightly here. Realize that you can, with an accusation, destroy this young man's whole carrier, possibly wrongly. I really don't mean to cast doubt on your claims, just that, again, you can do a lot of unnecessary harm if you're wrong.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Uh oh, that man is sick. You should tell someone.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

That went from inappropriate to extremely creepy and unacceptable.. Tell someone!


----------

